# Anyone knows where i can buy Brita jugs?



## ebags01 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and I just recently moved here to Dubai (2 weeks+) with my wife. A bit settled in (no work though) and I'm trying to locate where i can buy a Brita jug? I tried MoE, Dubai Mall, Ibn Batuta mall, Spinneys near Burjurman but none of them have it or I'm just looking at the wrong place.

If anyone has any idea, would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I have seen them in the carrefour near me (JLT)....


----------



## ebags01 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks londonmandan for the reply. Do you know which one from these JLT stores you saw it?

Carrefour Market Palladium, Palladium Tower JLT, Cluster C
Carrefour Market Armada, Armada Tower JLT


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Palladium Tower, I am going to be home about 7pm I'll have a look and post either way I know I have seen them somewhere could have been there or the park n shop.


----------



## ebags01 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot londonmandan!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ebags01 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and I just recently moved here to Dubai (2 weeks+) with my wife. A bit settled in (no work though) and I'm trying to locate where i can buy a Brita jug? I tried MoE, Dubai Mall, Ibn Batuta mall, Spinneys near Burjurman but none of them have it or I'm just looking at the wrong place. If anyone has any idea, would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


You can get Sabichi filter jugs for AED 25 each from Ace.


----------



## ebags01 (Apr 15, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> You can get Sabichi filter jugs for AED 25 each from Ace.


Thanks BedouGirl, I'll have a look at the Ace hardware near Noor Bank.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

We got a water filter jug a few months back from our friends ACE over at Festival City, but do you think we can find replacement filters!

However, we've now moved over to barrels of water - it's just easier.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep - get a dispenser and barrels delivered. Much easier and after initial outlay the water is very cheap.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

get masafi water - the only spring water here and the healthiest water


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

And here comes the "Which is best water" fight... goes to select boxing gloves 

A lot comes down to personal preferences such as taste, sodium/mineral content, type of plastic used in the bottles/barrels.

Our choice is with OASIS.


----------



## BGO569 (Sep 1, 2017)

Does anyone know what the filtering system is for the large jugs? Which company is the best to go with, the one that filters out the most chlorine please? I'm in a hotel now, and looking for a permanent dwelling, so I'd love to hear your experiences with water filtering systems. Is there a cartridge you can place on the jugs so that when you pour them out the water is filtered to take out the most chlorine and pharmaceuticals as possible and bacteria.

Thank you!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BGO569 said:


> Does anyone know what the filtering system is for the large jugs? Which company is the best to go with, the one that filters out the most chlorine please? I'm in a hotel now, and looking for a permanent dwelling, so I'd love to hear your experiences with water filtering systems. Is there a cartridge you can place on the jugs so that when you pour them out the water is filtered to take out the most chlorine and pharmaceuticals as possible and bacteria.
> 
> Thank you!


What pharmaceuticals are you expecting to find in desalinated (distilled) seawater?

I don't think they put Bromide in the water here!


----------



## BGO569 (Sep 1, 2017)

LesFroggitts said:


> And here comes the "Which is best water" fight... goes to select boxing gloves
> 
> A lot comes down to personal preferences such as taste, sodium/mineral content, type of plastic used in the bottles/barrels.
> 
> Our choice is with OASIS.


Thank you so much for answering! I'd love to know all of that info on mineral content, type of plastic used....etc.
How can I find out that info about each company and how to get the water I want here in little Ajman please?

Thank you.


----------



## BGO569 (Sep 1, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> What pharmaceuticals are you expecting to find in desalinated (distilled) seawater?
> 
> I don't think they put Bromide in the water here!


Mostly I just want to filter out the chorine. The desalination is done at an aluminum plant I understand, and well aluminum causes memory disfunction and brain damage.
I just want to understand which companies use which process to purify - knowledge is power right. I want to make the best informed decision and so I'm asking for the knowledge that the community has since ya'll are so much more experienced and knowledgeable than me. I appreciate any info about "the argument about the best company" that anyone can inform me with.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BGO569 said:


> Mostly I just want to filter out the chorine. The desalination is done at an aluminum plant I understand, and well aluminum causes memory disfunction and brain damage.


Apparently you're already suffering from aluminium already. Probably lack of research and lack of something altogether if you think the Dubai desalination is done at an aluminium plant.

The two are physically next to each other. The aluminium plant does not filter Dubai's water. Why would an aluminium plant filter the water for the population of Dubai ? Who told you that ? When you know, slap them around the head a bit.

Dubai almost certainly isnt for you if thats what you are concerned about. There are a thousand other toxins in Dubai you should worry about than imagined water problems. Have you read up on the CO, NO, CO2, So2 and SO4 toxin levels in Dubai air, not to menton the dust particulates ?



BGO569 said:


> I want to make the best informed decision and so I'm asking for the knowledge that the community has since ya'll are so much more experienced and knowledgeable than me.


The experience says go worry about something else.

Seriously, your post of mostly wrong, omits the completely obvious on toxin concerns and well, is a little bit out there.

PS Its aluminium, not aluminum.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Apparently you're already suffering from aluminium already. Probably lack of research and lack of something altogether if you think the Dubai desalination is done at an aluminium plant.
> 
> The two are physically next to each other. The aluminium plant does not filter Dubai's water. Why would an aluminium plant filter the water for the population of Dubai ? Who told you that ? When you know, slap them around the head a bit.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Actually Dubal does have a desalination plant that supplies part of Dubai and the water feed to the nearby Oasis bottling water plant (I have dealt with Oasis and seen the actual pipe and water meter from Dubal).
More info here:-
https://www.ega.ae/en/operations/smelters/dubal/jebel-ali-operations/
Having said that - the desalinated water has nothing to do with the aluminum smelting plant and therefore no reason to suspect that Dubal water has high levels of Aluminium!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BGO569 (Sep 1, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Apparently you're already suffering from aluminium already. Probably lack of research and lack of something altogether if you think the Dubai desalination is done at an aluminium plant.
> 
> The two are physically next to each other. The aluminium plant does not filter Dubai's water. Why would an aluminium plant filter the water for the population of Dubai ? Who told you that ? When you know, slap them around the head a bit.
> 
> ...


I admit my ignorance, so thats why Im asking for shared knowledge that I appreciate. yes I agree there are a lot of toxins and Im in Ajman so availability of products is not as wide and varied as in Dubai. I want to learn. Sp thank you for alerting me as to what to study and learn about my environment.


----------



## BGO569 (Sep 1, 2017)

You're a doll Steve. Thanks for the info!
Much appreciated! I just want to learn and understand.
Thank you!
BGO


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> HHaving said that - the desalinated water has nothing to do with the aluminum smelting plant and therefore no reason to suspect that Dubal water has high levels of Aluminium!


Exactly what i said.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Exactly what i said.


You also said that Dubal did not supply water to Dubai!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> You also said that Dubal did not supply water to Dubai!


Did I ?

Cant see that on my post. I can see I wrote that the water for Dubai isnt filtered by the Al plant.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Did I ?
> 
> Cant see that on my post. I can see I wrote that the water for Dubai isnt filtered by the Al plant.


Hi,
This is from your post:-

"Probably lack of research and lack of something altogether if you think the Dubai desalination is done at an aluminium plant.

The two are physically next to each other. The aluminium plant does not filter Dubai's water. Why would an aluminium plant filter the water for the population of Dubai ? Who told you that ? When you know, slap them around the head a bit."

Your first line above!
Memory failing you? - maybe too much Aluminium consumption?

Cheers
Steve


----------

